# 64640 or 64999



## sarthur (Feb 8, 2016)

My doctor is wanting to do a RFA of the coccyx. I am leaning toward this being a 64999 instead of a 64640. Does anyone have support for which code is correct??


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 8, 2016)

It is published  that a block of the ganglion impar is reported unlisted code 64999; whereas, you might be able to report in certain instances a coccygeal nerve block with 64450. What is the exact nerve or structure that is going to be targeted for the radio frequency ablation. And is this a non-pulsed procedure?


----------



## sarthur (Feb 9, 2016)

*coccyx disc RFA*

It would be a non-pulsed procedure. I asked the doctor for more information and he said it would be into the coccyx disc. Any ideas?


----------



## dwaldman (Feb 10, 2016)

sacrococcygeal disc
Definitions:
 1. a thin plate of fibrocartilage interposed between the sacrum and coccyx.

Anterior to the above is the ganglion impar. Without a specific "other peripheral nerve or branch" documented as being treated to support CPT 64640, I would believe you would report 64999.


----------

